# More Cricket Pics



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OK...I have to say...she is very hard to catch in action. But I'm happy to report that she is playing very well with her brothers and sisters. Here are some shots I got this afternoon.

WithSushi:









Trying to eat my hand:









Taking a quick break:









And one my of my new discoveries...she's got a little white curl on the edge of one ear...the other one is completely brown underneath, but this one has a little white line that curls to the outside. My daughter says she has an earring. Don't know if you can really see it in this pic, but I tried...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is really cute. I love her eye patch.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She is super cute! Keep those pix coming! Never too many of those!:clap2:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh my gosh Kim, I noticed the white curl right away!!

You think you're a dog addict now?!? Just you wait....this whole Hav thing is like a big bag of the best potato chips on Earth!!! 

She is a doll.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kim, thanks for my daily Cricket fix. She must be having a ball with all your other dogs!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kim, Cricket is slowly but surely stealing my heart. She is just too cute for her own good.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

So adorable.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, SOOOO cute!! She is precious! Reminds me of my Bonnie -- she was soooo hard to photograph -- always on the move!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

cricket is adorable. I lover her little white earing!!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

There is nothing like a downy soft puppy furbaby. She's great-love her markings. And earring!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is adorable. How is the rest of the fur family warming up to her? I see the shih tzu's far off in the background!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh she is just too cute!!! Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

The tzus weren't thrilled the first night and just kind of kept their distance. Now they are all running around and playing together...it's so much fun to watch them! The bigger dogs are unfazed. That's how they are with the tzus too. I'll do my best to keep you supplied with pics...just let me know when you're getting sick of them.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

She is soooo cute!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kim, knock knock, hoto: I need new Cricket pics please :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I love her white earring curl. Way too cute. Glad to hear everyone is having fun together.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oooh. I never come into this section. What a cute little pupper you've got there.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

The new pictures of Cricket are just adorable and her little white earing is way too cute. And don't worry, we can never ever have too many pictures. :biggrin1:


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats you must be so excited to have your new baby home. :whoo:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations. I just love to hear kids interpretations on things. She is a doll baby. It's great to hear that everyone is getting along.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I keep trying to get pictures of her alone, but it's nearly impossible! She runs so fast, so every time I try to get one, I end up with a blurry shot of her butt! Here she is with Piper.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow Cricket is cute but Piper is BEAUTIFUL! Love her name too.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL! Both of them! Absolutely precious! Are you kidding about us getting tired of pictures? Bring 'em on!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Your little girls are just gorgeous.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank goodness that Cricket can't be captured alone, that gives us a chance to see your beautiful kids! Piper is absolutely gorgeous, forgot to look at Cricket but will now


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Holy Mackeral - COULD YOUR KIDS ME ANY MORE BEAUTIFUL & CRICKET ANY CUTER!!! Man, you got the good looks just oozing out of your house!!!!! 

I'm thinking about planning a puppy snatching!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute! Piper AND Cricket! Keep the pictures coming......we never tire of them.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Piper is so beautiful! Oh yeah, and so is Cricket. 

One of my favorite shows is/was Charmed, have you seen it?


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Cricket is adorable! I love those markings - is she a chocolate or is that my PC screen?

Your daughter is gorgeous! She is definitely heart-breaker material. 

Wanda


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Too cute those too..how are things going for you guys....we are in the smae boat....it is noce to know that someone else is going through this as well....how old is Cricket?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are both cuties! Looks like she is very loved!

Amanda


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Aren't my little girls cutie patooties? Cricket is 10 weeks old now, and she really has adapted very well into our family of kids and pets. Piper is 6...and I really can't take credit for her cuteness b/c she looks nothing like me!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh, what a wonderful picture of Piper & Cricket!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Kim...

All I can say is..."TOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!"


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OK, Cricket is very cute, but Piper is gorgeous!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Such pretty girls


----------

